# Portland to ECHL for the 2018-19 season



## Agalloch

http://www.echl.com/portland-maine-join-echl-2018-19-season



> LAS VEGAS â€“ The ECHL on Thursday announced that the Leagueâ€™s Board of Governors has approved a Transfer of Controlling Interest in the Alaska Acesâ€™ Membership to Comcast Spectacor, and also approved the Transfer of Home Territory of the Membership to Portland, Maine.


----------



## Woo Hockey

Comcast Spectacor owns the Flyers, who were once affiliated with the Maine Mariners. Would be interesting to see if they try reviving the Maine Mariners name.

https://trademarks.justia.com/865/03/maine-86503224.html


----------



## Cyclones Rock

I look forward to laughing hysterically at a "Let's Go Maine" chant.

I saw a Mariners game in the late 80s and double over laughing at the nasal chant

Seems like a reasonable market to try. It's still a tough sell going from AHL to ECHL. Best of luck to the organization.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Woo Hockey said:


> Comcast Spectacor owns the Flyers, who were once affiliated with the Maine Mariners. Would be interesting to see if they try reviving the Maine Mariners name.
> 
> https://trademarks.justia.com/865/03/maine-86503224.html




I wouldn't rule anything in or out, but maybe we go back to 1994, as well with the original Pirate logo, too....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Cyclones Rock said:


> I look forward to laughing hysterically at a "Let's Go Maine" chant.
> 
> I saw a Mariners game in the late 80s and double over laughing at the nasal chant
> 
> Seems like a reasonable market to try. It's still a tough sell going from AHL to ECHL. Best of luck to the organization.




Cyclones:

that chant truly never existed, even back then until CS sold it, by the time you were there things had changed, if it was the Bruin era, you have to remember, these two were rivals on and off the ice, and that goes back to essentially building the arena...

in all honesty, it's not a tough sell, because CS knows this market, and pretty much knows the fanbase, even when they left for other teams, and basically gave Allentown what they gave us, in 1977, with the Phantoms, too, 20 years later....

call it the Snider legacy, if you will, just as the Pirates were essentially the Ebright legacy from 1997 onward, we're just excited and a bit stunned and hope we can carry on the legacy of the Alaska Aces, just as we've supported all affiliates past, present, and future, and wondering now, how Spectra will reignite the fanbase going forward.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

Neither the AHL or EXHL are amazing products at this point though. Both watered down and cater way too much to the higher ups. The difference isn't as big as thought.

Interesting they went after the Alaska franchise.


----------



## Jackets Woodchuck

The talent difference between the AHL and ECHL (comparing 1st lines to 1st lines and 4th lines to 4th lines) is almost as big as that between the NHL and AHL.

There are as many AHLers in the NHL at any given time as there are ECHLers who have made it to the NHL all-time.

Yes, ECHL stars can be good 3rd/4th liners in the AHL, but the same is true of AHL stars and the back half of NHL rosters.


----------



## Nightsquad

Jackets Woodchuck said:


> The talent difference between the AHL and ECHL (comparing 1st lines to 1st lines and 4th lines to 4th lines) is almost as big as that between the NHL and AHL.
> 
> There are as many AHLers in the NHL at any given time as there are ECHLers who have made it to the NHL all-time.
> 
> Yes, ECHL stars can be good 3rd/4th liners in the AHL, but the same is true of AHL stars and the back half of NHL rosters.




If your playing for an NHL team you are not an AHL player.
If your playing on an AHL team you are not an ECHL player.

If your in the AHL you are not an NHLer, likewise if your in the ECHL you are not an AHLer. Folks we are way over analyzing this hot mess, don't over think the levels. Just get your beer, lousy burger, bring the kids and [MOD] wife and enjoy the game.


----------



## Jackets Woodchuck

Nightsquad said:


> If your playing for an NHL team you are not an AHL player.
> If your playing on an AHL team you are not an ECHL player.
> 
> If your in the AHL you are not an NHLer, likewise if your in the ECHL you are not an AHLer. Folks we are way over analyzing this hot mess, don't over think the levels. Just get your beer, lousy burger, bring the kids and [MOD] wife and enjoy the game.




Are you arguing that it's wrong to take hockey seriously and be interested in it beyond a source of mindless entertainment?


----------



## Royalsflagrunner77

I just wondering what happens here on out . Will the flyers pull the plug on the affiliation with the Royals or will Portland pursue a affilation closer to home .Also cant wait to see the divisional alignments.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Royalsflagrunner77 said:


> I just wondering what happens here on out . Will the flyers pull the plug on the affiliation with the Royals or will Portland pursue a affilation closer to home .Also cant wait to see the divisional alignments.




all Spectra is doing is owning and operating the franchise, Royalsflag.... they also control many arenas.... but it will not affect the Reading affiliation, this is independent of that totally.... and it's been stated that through the CS and ECHL announcement of said acquisition....

I can see one of those unaffiliated ones, currently, and it wouldn't shock me if Florida returned here based off their dealings before, but that's further down the road, just as Worcester did with the Islanders.... all in due time, patience....


----------



## 210

Royalsflagrunner77 said:


> I just wondering what happens here on out . Will the flyers pull the plug on the affiliation with the Royals or will Portland pursue a affilation closer to home .Also cant wait to see the divisional alignments.




If it's just Portland being added for 18-19 they'll be put in the North Division and that will be all the changes...but there's probably no way that's all the changes we'll see. I wouldn't bet against Philly and Portland being affiliated at some point.


----------



## wildcat48

I'm hearing that Philly is firmly staying with Reading for marketing purposes. Comcast is trying to work out a deal that would see Boston move their affiliation to Portland. We'll see.


----------



## 210

wildcat48 said:


> I'm hearing that Philly is firmly staying with Reading for marketing purposes. *Comcast is trying to work out a deal that would see Boston move their affiliation to Portland.* We'll see.




If Comcast hires someone that knows anything about the ECHL I suspect that person, no matter who it is, will pass on the Bruins.


----------



## crimsonace

210 said:


> If Comcast hires someone that knows anything about the ECHL I suspect that person, no matter who it is, will pass on the Bruins.




A Bruins affiliation will put people in the seats & allow for a lot of cross-promotional opportunities - it has a lot more to do with marketing than players. Bruins only usually have 2-3 guys swing guys on AHL contracts in the ECHL (although Vladar played much of the year in Atlanta last season), but the affiliation would have a lot more assistance in marketing.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

crimsonace said:


> A Bruins affiliation will put people in the seats & allow for a lot of cross-promotional opportunities - it has a lot more to do with marketing than players. Bruins only usually have 2-3 guys swing guys on AHL contracts in the ECHL (although Vladar played much of the year in Atlanta last season), but the affiliation would have a lot more assistance in marketing.




you forgot how ugly it was the last time the B's ran the operation here, and that's not having Spectra running the show as they will this time, crimson, take a gander on the history of Bruins and Portland, and it cost us dearly, whether they paid attention or not....

read GG's post again as to why Providence got the franchise in 1992, and let that sink in..... Spectra and Boston were rivals in 1977, and Boston had considered Portland even back then, but the Flyers locked them out by securing the franchise rights, just as they've done now...

how long do u think Renfroe and Providence remain locked if the relationship is strained between the two, and how realistic is that either short-term or long-term....

Florida seemed thrilled with the short time they were here and they, right now, don't have an official contract with anyone.....


----------



## 210

crimsonace said:


> A Bruins affiliation will put people in the seats & allow for a lot of cross-promotional opportunities - it has a lot more to do with marketing than players. Bruins only usually have 2-3 guys swing guys on AHL contracts in the ECHL (although Vladar played much of the year in Atlanta last season), but the affiliation would have a lot more assistance in marketing.




It will turn into the literal definition of "more trouble than it's worth".


----------



## wildcat48

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> you forgot how ugly it was the last time the B's ran the operation here, and that's not having Spectra running the show as they will this time, crimson, take a gander on the history of Bruins and Portland, and it cost us dearly, whether they paid attention or not....
> 
> read GG's post again as to why Providence got the franchise in 1992, and let that sink in..... Spectra and Boston were rivals in 1977, and Boston had considered Portland even back then, but the Flyers locked them out by securing the franchise rights, just as they've done now...
> 
> how long do u think Renfroe and Providence remain locked if the relationship is strained between the two, and how realistic is that either short-term or long-term....
> 
> Florida seemed thrilled with the short time they were here and they, right now, don't have an official contract with anyone.....



Hutch,

Nobody remembers... Most of the people are either too young to remember or they don't care. If the Bruins place their ECHL affiliate in Portland it will be considered a positive for promotional purposes.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wildcat48 said:


> Hutch,
> 
> Nobody remembers... Most of the people are either too young to remember or they don't care. If the Bruins place their ECHL affiliate in Portland it will be considered a positive for promotional purposes.





I'D rather go elsewhere thanks for the affiliation, especially one that has treated this market right, not one who is a snobbish franchise, then why were they ignoring this market then...


----------



## GarbageGoal

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> how long do u think Renfroe and Providence remain locked if the relationship is strained between the two, and how realistic is that either short-term or long-term....




Whatever problems exist between Providence ownership and Boston (if that rumor is even true), what does that have to do with an ECHL affiliation between the Bruins and anyone else here in New England?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

GarbageGoal said:


> Whatever problems exist between Providence ownership and Boston (if that rumor is even true), what does that have to do with an ECHL affiliation between the Bruins and anyone else here in New England?




I just want something different, I just don't trust the Front office down there, after all the history between the markets, and 2) Comcast and the B's IS AS EQUIVALENT to having Portland align with the Canadiens( and we all know how well that'll fly here)...

I liked Washington, I liked Comcast, NJ was OK, Arizona was stressful enough and Florida, I feel was incomplete, the way it went down, BOS, TO ME WAS AN ABOMINABLE FAILURE, and I start to see the same issues with PRO, TOO MUCH HISTORY, to me.


----------



## GarbageGoal

If there are any issues in Providence, it's not on Boston's end.

Seriously, what are the "issues"? Do you know because I'd love someone to tell me.

Steering back on topic, I don't see how a Boston affiliation could be bad for any of the New England ECHL clubs.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

GarbageGoal said:


> If there are any issues in Providence, it's not on Boston's end.
> 
> Seriously, what are the "issues"? Do you know because I'd love someone to tell me.
> 
> Steering back on topic, I don't see how a Boston affiliation could be bad for any of the New England ECHL clubs.




WELL, Worcester or Manchester don't seem like there all that interested in that, either, tbth, and Worcester likely talked to them...

as to the other question, you're the one who said the relationship is "strained" but you never said why the relationship is strained, uh, the Bruins have a lot of say in Providence, and always have had, independent of who actually owns the franchise....


----------



## GarbageGoal

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> as to the other question, *you're the one who said the relationship is "strained"* but you never said why the relationship is strained, uh, the Bruins have a lot of say in Providence, and always have had, independent of who actually owns the franchise....




No, I didn't.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

GarbageGoal said:


> No, I didn't.




you might have, and you're there we're not


----------



## GarbageGoal

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> you might have, and you're there we're not




Go to the AHL forum. I was not the one who floated the rumor about discord, Fenway did. I've heard no such thing.


----------



## 210

GarbageGoal said:


> Go to the AHL forum. I was not the one who floated the rumor about discord, Fenway did. I've heard no such thing.




You didn't need to reply, we know...


----------



## wildcat48

GarbageGoal said:


> Whatever problems exist between Providence ownership and Boston (if that rumor is even true), *what does that have to do with an ECHL affiliation between the Bruins and anyone else here in New England?*




Nothing.... Absolutely nothing.


----------



## wildcat48

GarbageGoal said:


> Go to the AHL forum. I was not the one who floated the rumor about discord, Fenway did. I've heard no such thing.



Don't you know that you said something that you never said but you know you said it?


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

Jackets Woodchuck said:


> The talent difference between the AHL and ECHL (comparing 1st lines to 1st lines and 4th lines to 4th lines) is almost as big as that between the NHL and AHL.
> 
> There are as many AHLers in the NHL at any given time as there are ECHLers who have made it to the NHL all-time.
> 
> Yes, ECHL stars can be good 3rd/4th liners in the AHL, but the same is true of AHL stars and the back half of NHL rosters.




Small details yes but the overall gameplay is not all that different anymore. The biggest difference is where the players are on the totem poll of the pecking order. But why are they where they are? Most of them are coming from similar backgrounds. Stats are what we look at most in the sports industry to judge. Teams have 4 lines and obviously split them up. They won't likely get equal playing time at all. Naturally the guy playing more will score more but what decides who should be on what line? Speed? Hand eye coordination? When guys get called up from the E to the A they aren't playing the minutes they are in the E so naturally they will be nowhere near as effective. If they were playing where they were in the E could they do as good? We will never know generally. Most guys being called up are to fill a missing body. You see this often with callups to the NHL as well in season. Now they'll probably make it one day full time but when they are thruster into duty they'll be protected towards the bottom 6 so they theoretically don't cost you the game or have that big an impact on it.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

Jackets Woodchuck said:


> Are you arguing that it's wrong to take hockey seriously and be interested in it beyond a source of mindless entertainment?




Nothing is necessarily wrong with it but if we aren't playing why take it seriously? Its a one way relationship and especially at the minor league level people don't get what they pay for. I don't think any fan really wants to pay for tickets to watch a team basically work for another team and not necessarily trying to win for themselves.


----------



## Woo Hockey

Sounds like it'll just be a meet & greet with execs. Doesn't sound like a name or logo announcement will happen this early.


----------



## 210

Who owns the name "Portland Pirates" and the logo? I'm almost certain it's the arena, but I've never bothered to confirm that.


----------



## JDogindy

210 said:


> Who owns the name "Portland Pirates" and the logo? I'm almost certain it's the arena, but I've never bothered to confirm that.




I kind of want Maine Mariners, myself.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JDogindy said:


> I kind of want Maine Mariners, myself.




yea, maybe when it first broke that the Aces were bought by Spectra, WCSH ran a poll saying Mariners, Pirates or something else, whether Nautical or not....

the original nickname ran away with it, BUT we said that in 1992-93 ONCE Baltimore and the Ebrights walked or sailed from there to here, to keep the nautical term theme going....

I suggested why not keep Aces, since we really aren't going to be blocked like the NHL rules over gambling in Vegas......

remember it was the Trustee board that commented when the acquisition was made public.... Spectra itself hasn't said yet what it's true plans are, and maybe this is why.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Woo Hockey said:


> Sounds like it'll just be a meet & greet with execs. Doesn't sound like a name or logo announcement will happen this early.





Trustee board had their Q & A, WHEN IT was revealed Spectra had acquired Alaska, and identified Briere and Holmgren as the liason between this franchise and ECHL.

IT likely means they weren't available then, but are coming now to detail further how the process went, and remember, then, the major issue was would the Flyers shift from Reading to Portland, which was denied.


----------



## Woo Hockey

JDogindy said:


> I kind of want Maine Mariners, myself.




https://trademarks.justia.com/865/03/maine-86503224.html

Trademark has a "774 - Opposition Pending" status on it. While I can't tell you what that exactly means, the guy who owns the copyright recently got into legal trouble for illegal political donations, which probably has something to do with it (his other trademarks have this status too). 




210 said:


> Who owns the name "Portland Pirates" and the logo? I'm almost certain it's the arena, but I've never bothered to confirm that.




https://trademarks.justia.com/868/53/portland-86853941.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapid=334569425

Sounds like Springfield owns it:

"As of May 23, 2016, Portland Pirates, LLC was acquired by Springfield Hockey, LLC. Portland Pirates, LLC operates a professional ice hockey team. The company was founded in 1993 and is based in Portland, Maine."



CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Trustee board had their Q & A, WHEN IT was revealed Spectra had acquired Alaska, and identified Briere and Holmgren as the liason between this franchise and ECHL.
> 
> IT likely means they weren't available then, but are coming now to detail further how the process went, and remember, then, the major issue was would the Flyers shift from Reading to Portland, which was denied.




Interesting.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Woo Hockey said:


> https://trademarks.justia.com/865/03/maine-86503224.html
> 
> Trademark has a "774 - Opposition Pending" status on it. While I can't tell you what that exactly means, the guy who owns the copyright recently got into legal trouble for illegal political donations, which probably has something to do with it (his other trademarks have this status too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://trademarks.justia.com/868/53/portland-86853941.html
> http://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapid=334569425
> 
> Sounds like Springfield owns it:
> 
> "As of May 23, 2016, Portland Pirates, LLC was acquired by Springfield Hockey, LLC. Portland Pirates, LLC operates a professional ice hockey team. The company was founded in 1993 and is based in Portland, Maine."
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.




btw, thanks for researching the trademarks with both previous franchises, it is great to know that info, I'd have to say the same likely applies in Alaska's trademark filing with the Aces, too.


----------



## Big Z Man 1990

Maine Mariners name should be revived.

Also I hope one day Worcester hooks up with the Bruins (you know, because of proximity).


----------



## Woo Hockey

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> btw, thanks for researching the trademarks with both previous franchises, it is great to know that info, I'd have to say the same likely applies in Alaska's trademark filing with the Aces, too.




https://trademarks.justia.com/search?q=ECHL

Fortunate enough the ECHL does own 95% of past and present team name's trademarks. Alaska Ace's trademarks are listed as being owned by the ECHL. I'm pretty sure they force the teams to transfer the trademarks before they can join the league. 

It should be noted that the NHL and AHL don't hold the trademarks to any team and only for league-related names and logos. 

Worcester Railers HC's trademarks used to be listed under Worcester Pro Hockey, LLC and now they're listed under ECHL, inc. 

https://trademarks.justia.com/search?q=Worcester+Railers


----------



## royals119

Woo Hockey said:


> https://trademarks.justia.com/search?q=ECHL
> 
> Fortunate enough the ECHL does own 95% of past and present team name's trademarks. Alaska Ace's trademarks are listed as being owned by the ECHL. I'm pretty sure they force the teams to transfer the trademarks before they can join the league.
> 
> It should be noted that the NHL and AHL don't hold the trademarks to any team and only for league-related names and logos.
> 
> Worcester Railers HC's trademarks used to be listed under Worcester Pro Hockey, LLC and now they're listed under ECHL, inc.
> 
> https://trademarks.justia.com/search?q=Worcester+Railers



I was just going to post that. I think that policy went into effect before the former WCHL teams joined the league. The league office regulates the contracts with suppliers for merchandise and jerseys also. Obviously the board of governors approves all the contracts, but once they do individual teams can't go out on their own and produce merchandise through a different supplier without league approval. Same goes for photos of players, especially when they include team logos. Official booster clubs have an exemption to function as an extension of the team, so they can use pictures of their players and their own team logo on buttons and other merchandise (with team approval). Game action pictures have to be edited to remove logos of opposition teams, unless the club purchases a league-wide license. That license also includes a requirement to pay the players union a piece of the sales. There are lots of complicated league rules about merchandise and logos.


----------



## Woo Hockey

http://www.pressherald.com/2017/07/18/good-with-names-portlands-new-echl-hockey-team-needs-one/


----------



## wildcat48

The Maine Mariners name and trademark is owned by Michael Liberty - he was a minor owner of the Mariners.

The Pirates name is owned by Brad Church.... When the team was sold to the Springfield group, Church was able to secure the name when he attempted to get an ECHL team last season.

The plan moving forward is to have a brand new identity because they want to start fresh in the community. The Pirates has a lot of bad mojo associated with it because of how the franchise was run over the last couple years and how it left town. Also, Brian Petrovek really did a lot to give the Pirates a bad reputation in the community so they want to just start fresh.

The Mariners name could be interesting but I doubt its likely they will use it.

Potential names:

Portland Wharf Rats
Portland Sea Bees
Portland Destroyers
Portland Norsemen
Maine Coon Cats
Portland Skeeters
Portland/Maine Shipbuilders
Portland Bay Cats
Portland Lumberjacks
Portland Anchormen
Portland Beacons


----------



## CrazyEddie20

wildcat48 said:


> Brian Petrovek really did a lot to give the Pirates a bad reputation in the community so they want to just start fresh.




Beyond crashing his jeep while drunk leaving the arena after a game? Hilarious fact: his vanity license plate said "ARRRRR!!!" and was referenced in news reports of his arrest.


----------



## 210

wildcat48 said:


> The Pirates name is owned by Brad Church.... When the team was sold to the Springfield group, Church was able to secure the name when he attempted to get an ECHL team last season.




I was pretty certain the name was locally held, I just wasn't sure on the details.


----------



## Nightsquad

I like the Portland Tide, Portland Surf, or maybe simply the Maine Maritimes.


----------



## 210

Portland Admirals?


----------



## Woo Hockey

210 said:


> Portland Admirals?




imho too Admirals is used too much, but none of those others are that great either

wharf rats on the other hand... (~);}


----------



## 210

Woo Hockey said:


> imho too Admirals is used too much, but none of those others are that great either


----------



## Woo Hockey

210 said:


>




Yes, I knew that was a joke based off your sarcasm smilie. 

On the serious note those other names aren't that great.


----------



## Nightsquad

wildcat48 said:


> The Maine Mariners name and trademark is owned by Michael Liberty - he was a minor owner of the Mariners.
> 
> The Pirates name is owned by Brad Church.... When the team was sold to the Springfield group, Church was able to secure the name when he attempted to get an ECHL team last season.
> 
> The plan moving forward is to have a brand new identity because they want to start fresh in the community. The Pirates has a lot of bad mojo associated with it because of how the franchise was run over the last couple years and how it left town. Also, Brian Petrovek really did a lot to give the Pirates a bad reputation in the community so they want to just start fresh.
> 
> The Mariners name could be interesting but I doubt its likely they will use it.
> 
> Potential names:
> 
> Portland Wharf Rats
> Portland Sea Bees
> Portland Destroyers
> Portland Norsemen
> Maine Coon Cats
> Portland Skeeters
> Portland/Maine Shipbuilders
> Portland Bay Cats
> Portland Lumberjacks
> Portland Anchormen
> Portland Beacons




I don't like the Warf Rats name, too much a play on the old Albany River Rats. I cannot imagine rats on a Warf being pleasant lol. With the case of the Albany team it played homage to the people of the communities along the Hudson and Mohawk rivers of Albany, Troy, Schenectady, Cohoes, Watervliet, and points south of Albany towards NYC. People who lived in these towns along the local rivers were jokingly referred to as River Town Rats....


----------



## RowdyFan42

Nightsquad said:


> *I don't like the Warf Rats name, too much a play on the old Albany River Rats.* I cannot imagine rats on a Warf being pleasant lol. With the case of the Albany team it played homage to the people of the communities along the Hudson and Mohawk rivers of Albany, Troy, Schenectady, Cohoes, Watervliet, and points south of Albany towards NYC. People who lived in these towns along the local rivers were jokingly referred to as River Town Rats....




And that's exactly why I *do* like it.

Here's my new dream: AHL Hartford moves to Albany for the 2018-19 season, brings back the River Rats brand, and signs the Portland Wharf Rats as their ECHL affiliate.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

RowdyFan42 said:


> And that's exactly why I *do* like it.
> 
> Here's my new dream: AHL Hartford moves to Albany for the 2018-19 season, brings back the River Rats brand, and signs the Portland Wharf Rats as their ECHL affiliate.




uh, Greenville might have a bit to say about that, personally, why not keep Aces, it's not like Vegas had to be told that you cannot have gaming references, and if Foley's connection to the Parachute corp at West Point hasn't really gotten traction, too....

truly, will Spectra OR MSG GIVE UP TOTAL control over Hartford? NOT THAT THE TUC is a Spectra managed property.

but of the names floated:

Lumberjacks sounds more like a tip toward the Red Claws, and U-Maine because of the CBA past, not a hockey reference....

Florida looks promising to me as an affiliate because truly, they never got a full chance to fulfill or put their stamp on Portland as the other teams did... Philadelphia, obviously, by bringing hockey here, and now reintroducing it here, what exactly did New Jersey and Boston accomplish once both came in.... the only connection the Devils had was Gil Stein, who had been associated with the Flyers, when they bought the AHL Franchise, and really, I truly believe that the Flyers and Bruins were rivals even then vis a vis the market, and that really soured the fanbase here the way they operated and how it ended.

then came 5/17/91, AND THE DEAL THAT Garbage mentioned up in the B's forum a while ago, if not in this forum, and how that transpired to give Providence their franchise.

fast-forward to the Pirates era, what did we truly learn between 1993 and 2015, that had also existed but not reported on as heavily off-ice, as wildcat mentioned in an earlier post over Petrovek etc. and why the Pirates name isn't thought of a possibility notwithstanding, and then the repeat of 5/17/91, by Cain, to sell to Springfield, that brings us to present day and how do we avoid a 3rd departure of pro hockey? If we said never again in 1991, would we take a franchise for granted, and it happened again, what makes this any different than the 1st 2 times... that'll be the main question moving forward and that'll be constantly brought up to both Spectra/Holmgren/Briere, if that already hasn't been, this fanbase will not stand for failure and/or transparency/lip service.


----------



## Nightsquad

RowdyFan42 said:


> And that's exactly why I *do* like it.
> 
> Here's my new dream: AHL Hartford moves to Albany for the 2018-19 season, brings back the River Rats brand, and signs the Portland Wharf Rats as their ECHL affiliate.




If the franchise does land in Albany I would love to see the River Rats hockey identity back into the fold. That would be up to MSG and former Rats owner Walter Robb whom I understand was more then willing to put the name and logo for a team in Albany. I think it was a shame the Devils organization teased the fans in Albany last season with two River Rat throwback nights while vaguely suggesting they are open to changing the name and logo of the team to the River Rats, all the while were planning to exfil from Albany. I feel that was bad P.R. on the Devils part but at the end of the day they didn't care, no local connection. Even if an Albany team was the Albany Rangers it would still be well liked. I do believe however even an ECHL team in Albany named the River Rats (maybe with former bench boss Robbie Ftorek now ECHL Admirals coach) would have more appeal then the Albany Devils did.


----------



## BruinsFan37

There needs to be a Portland OR team now, so there can be an all-Portland final lol


----------



## GarbageGoal

Portland Seagulls. 

That's all I ever hear when I park on the roof of the CCCC's parking lot.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

GarbageGoal said:


> Portland Seagulls.
> 
> That's all I ever hear when I park on the roof of the CCCC's parking lot.




yea, it'll be interesting to see what Spectra gets and how they manage this

but hey, if Nordiques can return here to L/A, anything's possible.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

New site is up, folks:

http://portlandmainehockey.com

contact rep for now is Adam Goldberg, who was brought up from Hartford's business ops


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wildcat48 said:


> The Maine Mariners name and trademark is owned by Michael Liberty - he was a minor owner of the Mariners.
> 
> The Pirates name is owned by Brad Church.... When the team was sold to the Springfield group, Church was able to secure the name when he attempted to get an ECHL team last season.
> 
> The plan moving forward is to have a brand new identity because they want to start fresh in the community. The Pirates has a lot of bad mojo associated with it because of how the franchise was run over the last couple years and how it left town. Also, Brian Petrovek really did a lot to give the Pirates a bad reputation in the community so they want to just start fresh.
> 
> The Mariners name could be interesting but I doubt its likely they will use it.
> 
> Potential names:
> 
> Portland Wharf Rats
> Portland Sea Bees
> Portland Destroyers
> Portland Norsemen
> Maine Coon Cats
> Portland Skeeters
> Portland/Maine Shipbuilders
> Portland Bay Cats
> Portland Lumberjacks
> Portland Anchormen
> Portland Beacons




Maine Mariners logo and trademark ARE NOT owned by Michael Liberty, they are owned by Spectra/the Flyers themselves, Holmgren did not speculate if the name/logo can be reactivated, nor can or would the Pirates logo/trademark be under consideration, either....


----------



## 210

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Maine Mariners logo and trademark ARE NOT owned by Michael Liberty, they are owned by Spectra/the Flyers themselves, Holmgren did not speculate if the name/logo can be reactivated, nor can or would the Pirates logo/trademark be under consideration, either....




Post #37 of this very thread has a link that shows who owns the Maine Mariners name and logo.

[MOD]


----------



## wildcat48

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Maine Mariners logo and trademark ARE NOT owned by Michael Liberty, they are owned by Spectra/the Flyers themselves, Holmgren did not speculate if the name/logo can be reactivated, nor can or would the Pirates logo/trademark be under consideration, either....




Oh Hutch....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wildcat48 said:


> Oh Hutch....




going with Holmgren, sorry, you LOSE, WHY WOULD Holmgren state that then when the subject was brought up, and isn't Spectra and the Flyers one and the same?

so they also don't own the Philadelphia trademarks from 1997, and until recently owned/operated PPL Center, and that tenant, there, DO THEY NOT?


----------



## kyfry

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> going with Holmgren, sorry, you LOSE, WHY WOULD Holmgren state that then when the subject was brought up, and isn't Spectra and the Flyers one and the same?
> 
> so they also don't own the Philadelphia trademarks from 1997, and until recently owned/operated PPL Center, and that tenant, there, DO THEY NOT?




[MOD] I will say that I love the Maine Mariners name. I think its good that they have a name the team contest if they do go with something new but Im sure many fans will go with the Mariners or Pirates name.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

kyfry said:


> [MOD]I will say that I love the Maine Mariners name. I think its good that they have a name the team contest if they do go with something new but Im sure many fans will go with the Mariners or Pirates name.




[MOD] as has been pointed out Spectra doesn't own the Pirates trademark....

personally, I'd get away from the nautical aspect due to that perception, because as I recall Ebrights did the same thing Spectra is now doing

but is that the shoddy media we now have doing reporting at MTM, [MOD]


----------



## kyfry

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> [MOD] as has been pointed out Spectra doesn't own the Pirates trademark....




I said that many fans would vote to have the Pirates or Mariners name back. Maybe they will take on the MAINEiacs name. Wait do you own that name? Maybe your just salty towards hockey since the MAINEiacs left Lewiston or that one flicker of hope you had when the Pirates played at the Colisee for a season. Spectra could purchase any of the names from the owners. At no point did I ever say that Spectra currently owned either of the names. Show me where exactly I said Spectra owned the Pirates name. Go ahead. Ill wait.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

kyfry said:


> I said that many fans would vote to have the Pirates or Mariners name back. Maybe they will take on the MAINEiacs name. Wait do you own that name? Maybe your just salty towards hockey since the MAINEiacs left Lewiston or that one flicker of hope you had when the Pirates played at the Colisee for a season. Spectra could purchase any of the names from the owners. At no point did I ever say that Spectra currently owned either of the names. Show me where exactly I said Spectra owned the Pirates name. Go ahead. Ill wait.




you missed the whole point, 

we had the same discussion 25 years ago and neither name works, kyfry, even if the trademarks could be acquired, so why would either be respected as a name now... 2) THE Pirates lease has ZERO to do with your argument, again, you missed the point.

that lease had been agreed upon in May 2013... that has ZERO to do with Lewiston as a plan B, that is due to the renovation and in-season construction, that is why Portland fans know what the deal is.

the suggestion was likely that neither name/logo/trademark has been used. as for the Q, what does that have to do with the discussion, that franchise was terminated due to finances.


----------



## garnetpalmetto

*Enough with the bickering and flaming. If this continues, any parties that are responsible will, at minimum, get forum banned from the ECHL forum for two weeks. Knock it off.*


----------



## Tommy Hawk

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> New site is up, folks:
> 
> http://portlandmainehockey.com
> 
> contact rep for now is Adam Goldberg, who was brought up from Hartford's business ops





Glad Portland is getting a team!!


----------



## Woo Hockey

http://portlandmainehockey.com

They are expected to open voting on five names at some point today.


----------



## Woo Hockey

Final 5 Portland ECHL names:
▪Mariners
▪Watchmen
▪Wild Blueberries
▪Lumberjacks
▪Puffins


----------



## royals119

Woo Hockey said:


> Final 5 Portland ECHL names:
> ▪Mariners
> ▪Watchmen
> ▪Wild Blueberries
> ▪Lumberjacks
> ▪Puffins




Interesting. If I was a Portland fan I would think Mariners, Watchmen or Lumberjacks are OK. As a Royals fan I'm going to go vote for Wild Blueberries, just because I'd love to see what kind of logo and marketing they could come up with - and players would certainly hate it. Puffins is almost as bad, but at least you can use a bird as a logo, I don't think I've ever seen a team named after fruit before.


----------



## Woo Hockey

royals119 said:


> Interesting. If I was a Portland fan I would think Mariners, Watchmen or Lumberjacks are OK. As a Royals fan I'm going to go vote for Wild Blueberries, just because I'd love to see what kind of logo and marketing they could come up with - and players would certainly hate it. Puffins is almost as bad, but at least you can use a bird as a logo, I don't think I've ever seen a team named after fruit before.




If they're actually counting votes on this then the team name will definitely be the Wild Blueberries. Social media is already having a field day with it, and it's only a matter of time before we see a Barstool Sports-esque article encouraging everyone to go vote for that name.

I was just thinking about other names or things they could base their team name off of. Maine's known for Lobsters (although I've been told this is already used by minor league basketball team), moose, lighthouses/beaches, parks/mountains. I'm sure someone with more creative talent than I do could come up with something. 

Out of the five I think they could probably be the most creative with the Lumberjack name with logos.


----------



## royals119

Woo Hockey said:


> If they're actually counting votes on this then the team name will definitely be the Wild Blueberries. Social media is already having a field day with it, and it's only a matter of time before we see a Barstool Sports-esque article encouraging everyone to go vote for that name.
> 
> I was just thinking about other names or things they could base their team name off of. Maine's known for Lobsters (although I've been told this is already used by minor league basketball team), moose, lighthouses/beaches, parks/mountains. I'm sure someone with more creative talent than I do could come up with something.
> 
> Out of the five I think they could probably be the most creative with the Lumberjack name with logos.



I would think Watchmen would be a lighthouse keeper, so that one has possibilities. Of course if attendance is bad you would get the inevitable headline in the paper "Who watches the watchmen?"


----------



## Woo Hockey

royals119 said:


> I would think Watchmen would be a lighthouse keeper, so that one has possibilities. Of course if attendance is bad you would get the inevitable headline in the paper "Who watches the watchmen?"




I'd imagine they could probably revive the old Mariners logo in some capacity with that name or something a lot like it if they wanted.


----------



## 210

Woo Hockey said:


> (although I've been told this is already used by minor league basketball team)




You're welcome.


----------



## kyfry

Ive got a feeling this may be one of those "we are having a name the team contest, but we've already settled on a name." type of things. Ive got a feeling it will be the Mariners, but Lumberjacks doesnt sound bad, and Watchmen could work with a lighthouse theme. Puffins would be different but could work. Wild Blueberries is just awful. In the late 90s Hammonton, NJ almost had an independent minor league baseball team named the Blueberries but the ballpark never got off the ground.


----------



## Woo Hockey

210 said:


> You're welcome.




To make things worse the team did the same thing.


----------



## GarbageGoal

Obviously voting for Mariners, but if it's a legit vote, Wild Blueberries will get the Sanjaya win.


----------



## 210

GarbageGoal said:


> Obviously voting for Mariners, but if it's a legit vote, Wild Blueberries will get the Sanjaya win.




Wild Blueberries is going to win in a landslide...the only question is will they "fix" the vote some something else wins.


----------



## Flukeshot

I'm betting that Wild Blueberries is actually a clever marketing idea to get attention to the team and contest. They will come out with the results of which the Berries will clearly win but say did you really think we'd go with that..and the 2ndraft place option will win and be what the market truly wanted.


----------



## Woo Hockey

210 said:


> Wild Blueberries is going to win in a landslide...the only question is will they "fix" the vote some something else wins.




“It’ll be more of a fan suggestion of what they would like the team name to be,” Goldberg said. “We won’t go purely based on percentages. But I’d like to think we’re smart enough to know when something is wanted.”

http://www.pressherald.com/2017/08/...anchise-unveils-five-finalists-for-team-name/

Since every IP is logged when someone casts a vote, they'd probably count local votes and not ones outside of the Maine area.


----------



## wildcat48

I'm thinking this is the Maine Mariners, but as the article pointed out and as I've been able to research there are trademark issues with the Mariners name. It's owned by Michael Liberty, but there is a dispute ongoing between Liberty and Seattle Mariners over trademark. Last I checked, case was suspended til 8/25 so both sides could attempt to reach a settlement. It's the second time the case has been suspended.


----------



## wildcat48

PortlandECHL twitter said on Friday they plan to announce the team name later this month. The organization has trademark Maine Mariners as a potential team name. It is the only one of the five teams names that they've trademarked.

http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:a28j3y.8.1


----------



## Neill99

*Portland ECHL Team*

I would like to see the team be called the Maine Wild Blueberries would be a cool and different and unique name in the ECHL the mariners name has been done before why can't we have something freash and new.


----------



## Woo Hockey

wildcat48 said:


> PortlandECHL twitter said on Friday they plan to announce the team name later this month. The organization has trademark Maine Mariners as a potential team name. It is the only one of the five teams names that they've trademarked.
> 
> http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:a28j3y.8.1




Saw your tweet earlier and figured this might serve some use. These domains are to be registered to Adam Goldberg. Couldn't find anything obvious for the Wild Blueberries name. 

https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=memariners.com
https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=mainewatchmen.com
https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=portlandpuffins.com
https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=melumberjacks.com

Edit: Some twitter names were reserved too.

https://twitter.com/MaineMariners
https://twitter.com/PortlandPuffins
https://twitter.com/MaineWatchmen
https://twitter.com/MeLumberjacks

Edit2: Only Facebook I could find:

https://www.facebook.com/MaineMariners


----------



## Neill99

*Name*

Wow the best nickname Wild Blueberries is not trademarked.


----------



## JMCx4

Neill99 said:


> Wow the best nickname Wild Blueberries is not trademarked.



Maybe it ran afoul of this Alt Rock band from Winnipeg ... https://www.reverbnation.com/lawrenceramsay


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones

Well I guess this logo is already taken.


----------



## Neill99

*Wild Blueberries*

Something tells me its going to be the Maine Wild Blueberries.


----------



## JMCx4

Tao Jones said:


> Well I guess this logo is already taken.




That's gonna make for one ugly mascot costume.


----------



## BTV

Neill99 said:


> Something tells me its going to be the Maine Wild Blueberries.




At this point, I wish you were correct. Unfortunately it will be Maine Mariners - what they had decided from the very beginning, and this whole "Name the Team" contest was a farce.


----------



## JMCx4

*Re: Portland ECHL Team*



BTV said:


> At this point, I wish you were correct. Unfortunately it will be Maine Mariners - what they had decided from the very beginning, and this whole "Name the Team" contest was a farce.



So have the new owners purchased the rights to modify the Islanders' infamous logo?


----------



## BTV

JMCx4 said:


> So have the new owners purchased the rights to modify the Islanders' infamous logo?




I'd be shocked if they don't slap the old Mariners logo from the 70's back on the team and call it good. The nostalgia is running rampant, sadly.


----------



## JMCx4

BTV said:


> I'd be shocked if they don't slap the old Mariners logo from the 70's back on the team and call it good. The nostalgia is running rampant, sadly.



Nostalgia is a powerful marketing tool ... at least until the team plays a few games ...


----------



## wildcat48

BTV said:


> I'd be shocked if they don't slap the old Mariners logo from the 70's back on the team and call it good. The nostalgia is running rampant, sadly.



It certainly seems that way.... If they manage to get the Bruins affiliation I can only image a Bruins' jersey with Mariners logo slapped on it.


----------



## wildcat48

Tomorrow at 1pm the name will be announced....


----------



## ckg927

wildcat48 said:


> Tomorrow at 1pm the name will be announced....




And at 1:02 PM the vast majority of people will head to the bathroom to throw up when the nickname is announced.

That includes us HFBoard'ers.


----------



## wildcat48

It's the worst kept secret around... Unless this really have people - myself included - bamboozled, the team will be called the Maine Mariners. The only questions that remain. Will the logo be the same as the previous Mariners or something like the Islanders Gorton's fisherman logo and will the colors be orange, black and white or black and gold.


----------



## Neill99

wildcat48 said:


> It's the worst kept secret around... Unless this really have people - myself included - bamboozled, the team will be called the Maine Mariners. The only questions that remain. Will the logo be the same as the previous Mariners or something like the Islanders Gorton's fisherman logo and will the colors be orange, black and white or black and gold.



Please god please not Mariners its be done before lets have new and fresh.


----------



## 210

To the shock of no one, they're now the Maine Mariners...


----------



## ckg927

210 said:


> To the shock of no one, they're now the Maine Mariners...




Per media reports, we'll have to wait until November to see the logo.


----------



## Neill99

ckg927 said:


> Per media reports, we'll have to wait until November to see the logo.



Its sucks the name is Mariners but whatever. Way to be creative.


----------



## Neill99

It should have been Wild Blueberries.


----------



## ckg927

Neill99 said:


> It should have been Wild Blueberries.




And have them be the hockey equivalent of the New Orleans Baby Cakes?

HELL NO!


----------



## HWP1997

ckg927 said:


> And have them be the hockey equivalent of the New Orleans Baby Cakes?
> 
> HELL NO!




The baby laughs at your negativity :p

View media item 75


----------



## Bizarro Bandwagoner

I doubt too many in Maine voted for blueberries. Yeah, let's be fans of the laughing stock of the hockey world.

Mariners was my choice but anything that wasn't blueberries would have been ok.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

and there will be the Hartford Blueberries in a decade, owned by, the Rangers, of course


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones




----------



## 210

If that green is going to be their color, I approve.


----------



## GarbageGoal

I like it. I'm all for blue, teal or light green being the color of a team known as the Mariners.


----------



## BruinsFan37

Aspect ratio seems a little odd, most logos have a 1:1 or 1.25:1 aspect ratio, this is 2:1. Have to see it on a jersey.

The use of the trident is clever. And the minor details (pine tree, lighthouse, star) are well done.


----------



## Royalsflagrunner77

Who do you guys think their affiliate will be. Do to the Flyers contract with the Reading doesn't end till the end of next season


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Royalsflagrunner77 said:


> Who do you guys think their affiliate will be. Do to the Flyers contract with the Reading doesn't end till the end of next season



has absolutely nothing to do with Reading, unless Spectra has bought the arena rights to operate there


----------



## Royalsflagrunner77

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> has absolutely nothing to do with Reading, unless Spectra has bought the arena rights to operate there



What i meant was do you think the flyers affliation moves to Portland after the agrrement with reading goes up doto portland being owned by spectra


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Royalsflagrunner77 said:


> What i meant was do you think the flyers affliation moves to Portland after the agrrement with reading goes up doto portland being owned by spectra



same rule applies, This franchise has nothing to do with affiliation, and that's been consistent since Spectra acquired the Aces franchise, has no bearing on Comcast/Flyers, and the Royals


----------



## royals119

Royalsflagrunner77 said:


> What i meant was do you think the flyers affliation moves to Portland after the agrrement with reading goes up doto portland being owned by spectra



While it could happen, and certainly a reasonable question since Spectra and the Flyers are branches of the same "corporate tree", there is no indication that will happen. In fact, Flyers spokespeople have gone out of their way to say they have no plans to make that change, they are happy with the way things work now, and having Allentown and Reading so close by is convenient for player movement and good from a marketing standpoint as they extend their fan base to Berks and Lehigh Counties. Having the ECHL team in Maine would mean losing both those advantages, which they say they value. 

With Atlanta getting all of the Predators/Milwaukee Admirals players from Norfolk after that affiliation ended I wouldn't be surprised to see a Nashville/Milwaukee/Atlanta affiliation next year, which leaves Boston/Providence available for Maine (or Manchester, or Norfolk).


----------



## BTV

In a local radio interview this weekend, Adam Goldberg came out and said "It won't be the Flyers" in response to an affiliation question.


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> While it could happen, and certainly a reasonable question since Spectra and the Flyers are branches of the same "corporate tree", there is no indication that will happen. In fact, Flyers spokespeople have gone out of their way to say they have no plans to make that change, they are happy with the way things work now, and having Allentown and Reading so close by is convenient for player movement and good from a marketing standpoint as they extend their fan base to Berks and Lehigh Counties. Having the ECHL team in Maine would mean losing both those advantages, which they say they value.
> 
> With Atlanta getting all of the Predators/Milwaukee Admirals players from Norfolk after that affiliation ended I wouldn't be surprised to see a Nashville/Milwaukee/Atlanta affiliation next year, which leaves Boston/Providence available for Maine (or Manchester, or Norfolk).




Boston's affiliation with Atlanta runs through next season, but I suspect that won't be an issue for any party if Nashville wanted to take over the affiliation.


----------



## Woo Hockey

Logo wouldn't look to bad next to Utica and Vancouver's...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Remember, there is an Alumni game on the 17th of February to reintroduce Spectra as the TWO rivals (Philadelphia and Boston) will play.


----------



## incidental otter

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Remember, there is an Alumni game on the 17th of February to reintroduce Spectra as the TWO rivals (Philadelphia and Boston) will play.




Thanks! Will be there.


----------



## wildcat48

Maine is announcing its head coach tomorrow.... They left a hint in the press release saying the person is playing for the Flyers Alumni. Based on the roster I believe its going to be Eric Weinrich. The only other person it might be is Bob Corkum, who was an assistant at UMaine.


----------



## 210

wildcat48 said:


> Maine is announcing its head coach tomorrow.... They left a hint in the press release saying the person is playing for the Flyers Alumni. Based on the roster I believe its going to be Eric Weinrich. The only other person it might be is Bob Corkum, who was an assistant at UMaine.




That would mean it's not the person who was convinced he was getting the job...


----------



## Woo Hockey

well well well...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Wheeling's assistant coach..... now the Nailers had an unplanned off day today due to flooding , they played last night, and yes, the Nailers hired another assistant coach to replace Armstrong


----------



## 210

So it WAS the person who thought he was getting the job...congratulations Riley!!!!


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

any detailed report on how the alumni game was and how the 2 teams were received aside from the new coach introduction?


----------



## royals119

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Wheeling's assistant coach..... now the Nailers had an unplanned off day today due to flooding , they played last night, and yes, the Nailers hired another assistant coach to replace Armstrong



Nailers just got crushed with callups and injuries recently. They played Reading last night and were a man short, with SIX players in the lineup who were not with the team on Wednesday, including four who joined the team after they got to Reading - plus a new assistant coach. They were missing something like 10 of their top 12 scorers. Royals took advantage and won the game 6-0. 

Congrats to Riley on the position. Another former Royal joining the head coaching ranks (can't claim him exclusively, since he played for 14 other teams too).


----------



## incidental otter

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> any detailed report on how the alumni game was and how the 2 teams were received aside from the new coach introduction?




I was there, but working, so don't have a blow-by-blow on the game action.

I can say, however, that both teams were well-received. Lots of Flyers gear in the crowd - and the addition of old-time Mariners like Steve Tsujiura and Bruce Shoebottom - meant that the "home" team got lots of cheers. The Flyers side was also trying to set up both Briere and Armstrong, so both young fellers really stood out on the ice. That effort was also aided by the fact that the roster was heavy with D-men, so Danny and Riley were needed to create offense. I think Armstrong ended up with a hatty, and that Danny was part of almost every scoring play.

I spoke to a bunch of folks in the crowd (including @wildcat48), and most were pleased with the show, and re-vamped Civic Center. Lots of excitement for the return of pro hockey.

The only real disappointment for me (and many in the crowd, I think) was that Lindros didn't play. He flew in from Toronto on game-day, with a connection in Newark. His gear never left Newark, so he ended up behind the bench in street clothes as the "coach".


----------



## wildcat48

210 said:


> That would mean it's not the person who was convinced he was getting the job...



Mariners snookered us a bit because Armstrong was never listed on the roster that was put out in public. As soon as I saw him on the ice in a Flyers uniform I immediately thought of you hence the FB post while I was at the game.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Greenville loses Rangers affiliation, as it has been transferred to Portland


----------



## Atlantian

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Greenville loses Rangers affiliation, as it has been transferred to Portland



Who will Greenville be affiliated with next season?


----------



## royals119

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Greenville loses Rangers affiliation, as it has been transferred to Portland



Nothing announced on ECHL.com or the Mariners website, and no articles found in a quick google search, do you have any confirmation of this, or is it just a rumor?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

royals119 said:


> Nothing announced on ECHL.com or the Mariners website, and no articles found in a quick google search, do you have any confirmation of this, or is it just a rumor?





that's what we have heard, personally, I'D RATHER see Boston moving from Atlanta and giving them solely Nashville, that hurts Greenville, now whether that actually happens, remains to be seen, I did the exact same thing you did, royals.

OK, from what I've read now, Greenville's contract with Hartford and the Rangers is set to expire when their season ends, Royals, probably why it hasn't been made official, but the folks are still buzzing over why the Flyers won't abandon Reading even though Spectra now owns a franchise


----------



## wildcat48

royals119 said:


> Nothing announced on ECHL.com or the Mariners website, and no articles found in a quick google search, do you have any confirmation of this, or is it just a rumor?



There is a person who worked for the Flyers many years ago and still has connections within the Flyers alumni and Comcast that wrote on Facebook over the weekend that the NY Rangers were going to be the ECHL affiliate of the Maine Mariners. I've not seen anything anywhere else, but this person doesn't normally post stuff like this. He is not in the business of gossip so I tend to believe that its true just no announcement officially has been made.


----------



## Woo Hockey




----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wildcat48 said:


> There is a person who worked for the Flyers many years ago and still has connections within the Flyers alumni and Comcast that wrote on Facebook over the weekend that the NY Rangers were going to be the ECHL affiliate of the Maine Mariners. I've not seen anything anywhere else, but this person doesn't normally post stuff like this. He is not in the business of gossip so I tend to believe that its true just no announcement officially has been made.





it is official:

Greenville has had its affiliation with the Rangers expire and Steve Donner, for some who may not know, in ECHL circles, almost sunk the Rochester Americans prior to their golden anniversary season of 2006, has stated a mutual termination of the contract, after 8 plus seasons, Greenville will now attempt to find a regional affiliation closer to them... that is the gist of the press release from their end.

Portland's release announcing the Rangers is ALSO now posted on the team's site, and includes comments from former LLWS competitor and Assistant GM of the Rangers, Chris Drury, who is running the show in Hartford as is the case with most affiliates in both leagues welcoming Portland in this new era as we fans adjust to the ECHL.


----------



## Nightsquad

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> it is official:
> 
> Greenville has had its affiliation with the Rangers expire and Steve Donner, for some who may not know, in ECHL circles, almost sunk the Rochester Americans prior to their golden anniversary season of 2006, has stated a mutual termination of the contract, after 8 plus seasons, Greenville will now attempt to find a regional affiliation closer to them... that is the gist of the press release from their end.
> 
> Portland's release announcing the Rangers is ALSO now posted on the team's site, and includes comments from former LLWS competitor and Assistant GM of the Rangers, Chris Drury, who is running the show in Hartford as is the case with most affiliates in both leagues welcoming Portland in this new era as we fans adjust to the ECHL.




There are many in Rochester circles whom have nothing but love for Steve Donner. The Don never did anything to intentionally hurt the Amerks brand, or the fans. I am quite certain there are many fans in Rochester who wished he was still a part of the organization in some matter. The complicated world of the minor pro sports business can be tough. Those that make a go of it on behalf of their communities in good faith (like Donner) should be given some credit. The mid 2000s put a hit on many communities and their sports landscape. After the mid 2000s demographics, interests, and the sports landscape changed not only in Rochester but other northeast communities. Steve Donner's heart and passion was in the right place. He now takes that passion to Greenville, his experience will be beneficial. The affiliation change was bound to happen, all NHL and AHL organizations are trying to keep their ECHL clubs reasonably closer to home as much to an extent as possible.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Portland's return/introduction to the ECHL will be against THE Adirondack Thunder for most fans at Cross Arena on Saturday, October 13th


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Mark Riepe promoted from SPHL Peoria and will be the inaugural Equipment Manager.....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

*Alex Kile signed as 1st ECHL Mariner..... played with AHL Rochester/ECHL Cincinnati LAST season out of Michigan*


----------



## royals119

EP Transfers @ep_transfers 
 
Confirmed: Matias Cleland (D) | Reading Royals -> Maine Mariners | http://eliteprospects.com/t.php?id=351855  #NotActive(NA)
9:19 AM - Jun 27, 2018

Cleland was under contract to Toronto and started the season in Orlando, but wasn't getting much playing time. He was re-assigned to Reading for the remainder of the year.​


----------



## wildcat48

*MARINERS ADD FOUR PLAYERS FOR INAUGURAL SEASON
Portland, ME – June 27, 2018 –* The Maine Mariners have added four players to the ranks of the growing roster all with ties to the New England area. John Furgele, Matias Cleland, Derek Pratt and Trevor Fleurent become the newest Mariners to the roster.

MARINERS ADD FOUR PLAYERS FOR INAUGURAL SEASON - Maine Mariners


----------



## wildcat48




----------



## 210

I'm looking forward to seeing the potential green third jersey...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

210 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the potential green third jersey...



They will be using the original logo that's on the shoulder patch and another theme night is the Wild Blueberries(which apparently was the plan B selection)


----------



## 210

Which has nothing to do with a third jersey...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

210 said:


> Which has nothing to do with a third jersey...




in a way, it does, the shoulder patch you've seen posted with the original logo isn't a third jersey, then?


----------



## 210

If they don't wear it in games as a third jersey it's not a third jersey...I thought that would be obvious.


----------



## GarbageGoal

Niiiiiice.


----------



## ckg927

wildcat48 said:


> View attachment 127287 View attachment 127289




May I state for the record....

Those jerseys are Just...Too...SWEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

ckg927 said:


> May I state for the record....
> 
> Those jerseys are Just...Too...SWEEEEEEEEET!



were you around back in the original era of the logo?


----------



## royals119

The Royals haven't had a third jersey for a few years. They do so many promotional, one night jerseys that the regular two are only seen at home 10-12 times each anyway. Halloween, Christmas, St Patricks Day, Pink in the Rink, Penn State, Flyers, Paw Patrol, Autism Awareness, Scout Night, Star Wars, Marvel Superheroes, and a few more I can't think of off the top of my head. Plus they wear a different warm-up jersey every month and auction those off too, and they wear the last set of warm-ups for the last game and give them away to STH's.


----------



## ckg927

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> were you around back in the original era of the logo?




Yes. I'm not going to mention my ACTUAL age, but I was around back then. The BCA(or the War Memorial)used to, if memory serves, display the logos of the teams that the AHL had at the time. I did go to an Amerk game or two when I was a kid. (I've gone to a few more since.)


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

*here's the full list of those hired by the franchise to date:

Maine Mariners Front Office - MarinersOfMaine.com

the Keeley hiring that was removed is the 4th row 1st person on said row*


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Welcome Beacon, the newest face of the franchise.....

an Atlantic Puffin is the newest skating mascot for the Maine Mariners
*
MarinersOfMaine.com - Official Website of the Maine Mariners of the ECHL*


----------



## Better Call Dano

I have family in Maine, I'll be sure to check out a game when I'm up there during the season. Miss growing up with the Portland Pirates when I lived there briefly as a kid!


----------



## incidental otter

Portland plays exhibition scrimmages this weekend in Exeter, NH. Tonight vs. Worcester, Sunday vs. Manchester.

Big games for the guys on the roster bubble, as cuts happen Monday.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Original "Classic" logo RETURNS ON 01/05/19 only seen on banners in Hall of Fame club


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Cross Insurance Arena update:

NAL team that filled the gap between the Pirates and Spectra reintroducing the Mariners collapses after inaugural season after exhausting all efforts to find local ownership

Maine Mammoths cease operation 

https://www.mainemammoths.com


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Puckland chronically reintoducing hockey to Portland just released episode 1 on NBC Sports in a 6 part adaptation


----------



## incidental otter

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Puckland chronically reintoducing hockey to Portland just released episode 1 on NBC Sports in a 6 part adaptation




Linky:


----------



## Woo Hockey

This may be of some interest here. Surprised they didn't trademark it when they were brainstorming all of the names.

Note: Portland Hockey, LLC owns the Mariners trademark, not the league as they do for just about all of the former and present franchises.

MAINE MARINERS Trademark - Serial Number 86503224 :: Justia Trademarks

MAINE WILD BLUEBERRIES Trademark Application of ECHL Inc. - Serial Number 88361427 :: Justia Trademarks


----------

